# verstellmöglichkeiten wildsau



## cycleman (22. Oktober 2005)

tach auch!!
frage: was verstellt man mit welchem lagerpunkt?
geometrie? federweg?
es gibt vier punkte: radstand ist klar, dann noch 2 punkte am sitzrohr(mitte wippe)???, dann 2 oben am dämpferauge und noch 4 unter am dämpferauge.
wofür sind die???


----------



## Rote-Locke (22. Oktober 2005)

Moin,

werde in Kürze mal ein Chart posten, wo man das alles ablesen kann, habe gerade leider keine Zeit das alles zu tippen.

Erstma!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TinglTanglTom (23. Oktober 2005)

also ich schreibs mal bis du die tabelle postest 

die 4 am unterrohr sind zum verstellen vom *lenkwinkel* und natürlich *die tretlagerhöhe*.
wenn du das unterste loch nimmst haste nen flachen lenkwinke-tieferes tretlagerl
und mit dem obersten haste nen steilen lenkwinkel-höheres tretlager.

die 2 löcher der wippenaufname sind zum einen dazu da um einen* langen* und  * kurzen* dämpfer fahren zu können, und zum anderen verändern diese auch nochmal den ..* lenkwinkel-tretlagerhöhe*

unteres loch macht tretlager höher und lenkwinkel steiler oberes, andersrum.

bei der verbindung wippe-dämpfer gibts, bei der alten wippe 3 punkte
bei der neuen wippe 2.
hauptsächlich verändert man damit den federweg. *oberstes loch - minimaler federweg*, *unterstes loch maximaler federweg*
natürlich wird tretlagerhöhe und lenkwinkel damit auch noch minimal beeinflusst.
federwegs konstannte x dämpferhub = federweg


> [Konstannten der alten wippe]:
> - oberstes loch 3,44
> - mittleres loch 3,55
> - unterstes loch 3,66



ich hab z.b. oberstes loch 3,44 x 50mm hub = 172mm federweg

zur kettenstrebenlänge muss man noch dazu sagen dass hebelverhältniss minimal ändert.

hoffe ich konnte dir helfen
Grüße Tom


----------



## Rote-Locke (23. Oktober 2005)

Moin,

da das mit dem Chart doch noch etwas dauert, bis es online geht, hier noch eine kleine Ergänzung zu Toms exzellenter Ausführung - danke Tom:

Bei der Federbeinaufnahme am Hauptrahmen (4 Bohrungen) wird ausserdem noch die Einfederkennlinie beeinflusst. Je näher das Federbein zum Sattelrohr hin wandert, desto progressiever wird die Kennlinie. Je näher zum Kopfrohr, desto linearer. 

WICHTIG: Bei Änderungen IMMER zuerst das Federbein ohne Feder montieren und bei maximaler Raderhebung Prüfen, ob der Hinterbau, das Federbein oder aber das Hinterrad an den Hauptrahmen oder den Sattel stoßen kann. Nicht alle Kombinationen sind uneingeschränkt fahrbar.
Wer das nicht macht, riskiert bei einem Durchschlag eine Beschädigung des Rahmen und/oder der Anbauteile.

Erstma!


----------



## cycleman (23. Oktober 2005)

danke euch beiden


----------



## TinglTanglTom (23. Oktober 2005)

Rote-Locke schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> da das mit dem Chart doch noch etwas dauert, bis es online geht, hier noch eine kleine Ergänzung zu Toms exzellenter Ausführung - danke Tom:
> 
> Bei der Federbeinaufnahme am Hauptrahmen (4 Bohrungen) wird ausserdem noch die Einfederkennlinie beeinflusst. Je näher das Federbein zum Sattelrohr hin wandert, desto progressiever wird die Kennlinie. Je näher zum Kopfrohr, desto linearer.



ka prob

aber interessant, das mit der progressivität hab ich garnicht bedacht


----------



## Rote-Locke (28. Oktober 2005)

Moin,

so nach längerer Wartezeit steht nun ein DIN A3 Plakat als PDF zum download bereit. Dort sind alle wichtigen Hinweise zu den Wildsaurahmen, sowie die Funktionen beschrieben. Bei Unklarheiten bitte ich um Meldung!

Der Link 

Erstma!


----------



## flying-nik (29. Oktober 2005)

sagt mal, gibt es bei der Wildsau DH eigentlich einen empfohlenen SAG, bei dem das System am besten arbeitet? Also z.b. dass die Antriebsneutralität an einer bestimmten Stelle am höchsten ist? Ich weiß nicht genau wie das mit herkömmlichen 4 Gelenkern ist, aber beim v10 z.B. liegt ja auch ne empfehlung vom Hersteller vor.. glaub 100mm sag...

also es geht mir jetzt nicht um eine prozentuale empfehlung sondern um ne konkrete mm angabe


viele Grüße
nik


----------



## Rote-Locke (30. Oktober 2005)

Moin,

eine konkrete Angabe in mm ist da nicht so einfach, da das immer Abhängig vom verwendeten Federbein ist. Einbaulänge bzw. Hub haben dort ja einen wesentlichen Einfluss. Gerade bei der DH ist ja durch andere Federbeinlängen eine sehr große variation des Federweges möglich.
Gib am besten mal Deine genauen Spezifikationen an.

Erstma!


----------



## flying-nik (30. Oktober 2005)

Ich geb einfach mal alle Werte an..

also folgende Einstellung: Dämpfer 240mm Einbaulänge, 76mm Hub.
240mm Federweg.
Radstand "lang", also hinterses Loch an der Kettenstrebe. 
Die Wippe ist im Oberen Loch am Sitzrohr Aufgehängt. 
Dämpfer hängt unten in der vorderen Position, also Richtung Steuerrohr...

grüße
nik


----------



## Rote-Locke (1. November 2005)

bin gerade unterwegs gebe Dir morgen Bescheid!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flying-nik (1. November 2005)

okay, danke!


----------



## Rote-Locke (2. November 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe eben die Sache mal mit Jürgen diskutiert. Bezüglich der Säue gibt es im Prinzip keine Position des Hinterbaus in der man besondere Vorteile nutzen kann. Wir haben etwas hin und her überlegt, aber merkliche Unterschide gibt es da quasi nicht. Erfahrungsgemäß liegt der optimale Sag bei etwa 30 bis 40% (im Extremfall geht auch bis zu 50%) - ich weiß wieder nur eine Prozentangabe aber eine Angabe in mm macht halt einfach wenig Sinn. Bei dem angesprochenen V10 wird diese Angabe auch nur bei einem bestimmten Setup Gültigkeit haben, deshalb auch mein Frage von weiter oben. Der Sag ist also in erster Linie eine Geschmacksache des Fahrers und bei einem Rahmen wie der Wildsau DH würde ich keinsfalls weniger als 30% (sind dann in Deinem Fall 72mm  ) empfehlen.


----------



## flying-nik (2. November 2005)

okay, alles klar dann soweit!
danke für die Bemühungen!   

grüße
nik


----------



## der-tick.de (9. November 2005)

Rote-Locke schrieb:
			
		

> .... Bei dem angesprochenen V10 wird diese Angabe auch nur bei einem bestimmten Setup Gültigkeit haben...



Da man beim V10 nichts verstellen kann (ausser dem Dämpfersetup) ist diese Angabe verbindlich. Bei 95 -100mm ist das V10 beim optimalen Punkt der Einfederungslinie, kurz vor der senkrechten Linie (Einfederung verläuft wie ein umgedrehtes Fragezeichen - zuerst Kurve nach hinten, dann senkrecht nach oben) Vorteil dadurch ist eine Antriebsneutralität im unteren Bereich und eine optimale Federkennlinie im oberen Bereich. Ein Geiles aber sündhaft teures Teil!    
Aber Alutech baut ja auch schöne Teile...    

Ansonsten noch Danke für die Erklärung der Einstelloptionen.   
Die Frage wäre sonst auch bald von mir gekommen.


----------



## der-tick.de (10. November 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich habe gestern meine Teamsau bekommen (Danke Jürgen!)!
Nach vielem Probieren habe ich dann die Feststellung gemacht, dass es nicht sooo viele Optionen gibt, wenn man den grösseren Federweg haben will (Macht bei mir 230mm Federweg mit Fox DHX 222mm EBL - Rahmengrösse M). 
Dann kann man nämlich nur noch die Kettenstrebenlänge einstellen.

Also die Fakts:
Dämpferübersetzung auf 3,66 (unteres Loch)
Host Link variabel
Oberes Loch am Sitzrohr
2. Oberstes Loch an der unteren Dämpferaufnahme

Ausserdem muss der Sattel (Unterkante) mindestens 8cm aus dem Sitzrohr raus schauen! Sonst knallts irgendwann. 

Andere Kombinationen gehen nur, wenn man den Dämpfer auf das kleine Übersetzungsverhältnis setzt (3.44). Dann hätte man noch 210mm Federweg, dafür viel mehr Verstellmöglichkeiten. 

Ausserdem wäre es schön, wenns demnächst zu den Rahmen gleich Loctite dazu gibt, ich hab heute 2 Stunden rum telefoniert und Baumärkte und "Eisenkarl" abgegrasst. Nirgends gabs Locktite Schraubenlack. Mein Bikehändler gibt sein Fläschchen auch nicht raus.   
Ich bin noch am suchen...


----------



## flying-nik (11. November 2005)

locktide sollte es an sich eigentlich in jedem Baumarkt geben. Ansonsten schau mal im Autozubehörgeschäft, atu und so.... 

gruß
Nik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote-Locke (11. November 2005)

Moin,

kleiner Tip, einfach nach Schraubensicherungslack fragen, dass ist die korrekte Bezeichnung, "Loctite" ist nur ein Markenname wie "Tempo" und manchmal nicht so bekannt. Wir haben hier z.B. auch "Delo"

Erstma!


----------

